# Irish Pride Sliced Loaf €1



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

At the moment, Super Valu are selling their Irish Pride sliced loaves of bread for just €1

Not sure how much these retail at, but thats definatly a great price compared to the other brands.


----------



## NHG (27 May 2009)

They seem to have a different brand on offer every week, at the weekend it was Brennan's Bread, geat value


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2009)

There own brand bread is just Pat the Bakers in another wrapper, so always good value there.


----------

